# 1983 Stumpjumper



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

We picked up a old stumpjumper today. Good fit and can't wait to ride it on the trails. Seatpost won't budge, but fortunately it's the right height! From what I've found, it appears to be 1983 model, (can anyone verify?) Here's a few specs::thumbsup: Looks original besides the tires and seat.

serial #M3B06667

CroMo Frame 19" Special Touring Cro-Mo double butted lugged tubing
cro Mo fork
Suntour mighty shifters
Suntour Mountech FD, Mountech RD
5spd cassette
Shimano canti brakes
Bull Moose bars/stem
araya Rims 26"
Laprade SR seatpost
Cranks Sugino AT
Suntour XO-II Bear Claw
Tommaselli Racer levers


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

That should clean up pretty good. Those levers are very nice. Get some 0000 steel wool and that bullmoose should shine up nicely. Works wonders on aluminum too.


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

yeah, he's cleaning it up now w/ 0000 wool. He liked the filet job on the bullmoose.


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Nice pick up. Stainless Steel wool works so much better, and no scratches.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Sweet. I just got this one built up - it's an 82.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Thats purty Richie but the cranks are all wrong for that bike. They would be much better on my 36 Mercury. I have a nice set of Sugino's I will trade you straight up. You can thank me later.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Sorry man - cranks are original. Nice try, though!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

sandmangts said:


> Thats purty Richie but the cranks are all wrong for that bike. They would be much better on my 36 Mercury. I have a nice set of Sugino's I will trade you straight up. You can thank me later.


Ouch! I hope newbies on this forum aren't trading with you with trade offers like that.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Ouch! I hope newbies on this forum aren't trading with you with trade offers like that.


He seems outwardly nice, but he is in fact Rumpfy's evil(er) twin...


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

You're in luck, should you try to move that post some time. The flutes are below grade so to speak, so you can fill them with good penetrating oil, like Kroil, and really get it working. Trying to get it down a post that's tight all around is a beyotch....

Nice pick up!

RB, yours is stunning, beautiful job. How's she ride?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Wasn't the main difference between 1982 and 1983 about 40 to 1.....
1983 production 40000
1982 production 1000


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

sandmangts said:


> Thats purty Richie but the cranks are all wrong for that bike. They would be much better on my 36 Mercury. I have a nice set of Sugino's I will trade you straight up. You can thank me later.


All joking aside, the Suginos would be the better deal as TA's were known for cracking when ridden off road frequently.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

cousineddie said:


> All joking aside, the Suginos would be the better deal as TA's were known for cracking when ridden off road frequently.


Ya - I guess you're right. Maybe I should put a Saint crank on there - I heard they're pretty strong, too...


----------



## merlinm (Feb 12, 2010)

how durable is that fork? (maybe dumb question since it's already made it nearly 30 years). seems awfully skinny though.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

cousineddie said:


> All joking aside, the Suginos would be the better deal as TA's were known for cracking when ridden off road frequently.


See! You guys think I am evil but I am just trying to help


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

merlinm said:


> how durable is that fork? (maybe dumb question since it's already made it nearly 30 years). seems awfully skinny though.


They are pretty darn strong. They don't look it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mechagouki said:


> He seems outwardly nice, but he is in fact Rumpfy's evil(er) twin...


I met Sandman at K'Ville. We're very different.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I met Sandman at K'Ville. We're very different.


Yeah, I am pretty nice.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Every time I have traded some bike part with Aaron, he has sent something extra in the carton. Last time a nice Ritchey seat tube sticker.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Aemmer said:


> Every time I have traded some bike part with Aaron, he has sent something extra in the carton. Last time a nice Ritchey seat tube sticker.


I have alot of bad karma to burn off.

I remember living in Wilmington NC, Winter Park bicycles had an early 80's stumpy on display for about a year, couldn't sell it. Eastern NC is flat as a pancake. The low gears were useless.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

proto2000 said:


> Nice pick up. Stainless Steel wool works so much better, and no scratches.


Ever try "Never-Dull" (The Original Magic Wadding Polish!) It works wonders, and is pretty much physically incapable of scratching.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

sandmangts said:


> That should clean up pretty good. Those levers are very nice. Get some 0000 steel wool and that bullmoose should shine up nicely. Works wonders on aluminum too.


Steel wool Does scratch. You should use automotive chrome polish. :thumbsup:


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Jak0zilla said:


> Ever try "Never-Dull" (The Original Magic Wadding Polish!) It works wonders, and is pretty much physically incapable of scratching.


I have used that stuff and a similar product from Eagle One and it does work very well.


----------



## nazaright (Dec 20, 2008)

Man those are some awesome bikes. Thanks for the pics . . . . .

A couple of friends of mine (back then) bought them. One had the Stumpjumper "Pro" and the other the "Sport". I'll never forget the ride quality of those bikes. I felt like I sat in the cockpit of a truck. When I flew down steep hills, I felt so secure and in control. I don't think I've ever felt that feeling again on any of the bikes that I've owned since then. Now . . . . .some 28 years later, I'm looking to treat myself to an early 80's Stumpjumper. I'm scouring ebay and craigslist to see if I can get my hands on one or, rescue one that has been neglected. If and when I do, my intentions is not to restore it but rather, to upgrade it! I want that "ride" quality that I got back then but, with upgraded components. (ie: linear brakes, index shifting, lighter parts etc)

Can anyone tell me what the seat post diamater is on those bikes?

Thanks . . . . . .


----------



## Chilegod (Dec 30, 2011)

*1983 Sport*

I just got a great deal on a 1983 SJ Sport that has been garaged for the past twenty something years, after I donated my mid 1990's SJ and regretting it.
Except for the seat It's original, even the SJ tires - which aren't worn out at all.
I got it to ride the crap out of, but now it seems like it may be collectable. I think the only thing that isn't original is the seat.
Should I consider selling it? I guess I just need some suggestions to ponder from people in the know. I really want to ride it!
I hope this isn't interpreted as an attempt to sell because it isn't.


----------



## Chilegod (Dec 30, 2011)

*re*

Here's a pic.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Chilegod said:


> Here's a pic.


Nice bike. I've got an 83 frame/fork waiting to be revived. I bought it as a complete bike. Unknown to me at the time the original owner engraved their name on almost every part. So, I sold off everything but the frame, fork, seatpost and wheels.

I can't decide whether to put it back to original or do a retro mod bike. It's definitely not as clean as yours.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Ride it and enjoy. You will not finance your kid through a quarter of college on that bikes sale. Depending on how you ride, possibly change out those tires for new rubber. I enjoyed riding my 83. Very relaxed and a touch of style.....


----------



## Chilegod (Dec 30, 2011)

*re*

I've seen some really cool retro 83's. If I had the skills and tools I would consider that seriously. From what I have read the Sport's frame is the same as the 82's.Ecept for the low serial number.

I rode it yesterday and the ride is really nice.



CS2 said:


> Nice bike. I've got an 83 frame/fork waiting to be revived. I bought it as a complete bike. Unknown to me at the time the original owner engraved their name on almost every part. So, I sold off everything but the frame, fork, seatpost and wheels.
> 
> I can't decide whether to put it back to original or do a retro mod bike. It's definitely not as clean as yours.


----------



## Chilegod (Dec 30, 2011)

*re*

Sounds like good advice.

I've had interest in the tires. It sounds like they aren't worth all that much but I guess they're rare now.

Thanks!



Aemmer said:


> Ride it and enjoy. You will not finance your kid through a quarter of college on that bikes sale. Depending on how you ride, possibly change out those tires for new rubber. I enjoyed riding my 83. Very relaxed and a touch of style.....


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

Like riding my 83 SJ so much that I picked up a rusty 84 sport on CL. Stripped it and sent it for powdercoat including the bullmoose bars everything else has cleaned up nice, 

I found the original decals to reinstall and the only change is the 180 crankset and pedals. I'm staying specialized / sugino with XT pedals, it should look right. I'll put the smaller tires on it, maybe 1.6 and ride the heck out of it. 

Very relaxed and stylish.


----------



## Ride2Suffer (Dec 14, 2008)

NOS 1983 Stumpy:
Not sure why people are so crazy about these bikes, nice to look at I guess.


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

I can see a little laid back 83 SJ style in the new $4K Rivendell Rosco Bubbe. Grant says he's going to legnthen the chainstays on the proto for the production run of bikes.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

They are the very first production MTB's, owning one is like owning a part of history. Again, it's mostly the the Sport models you find out there, rather than the original SJs. As for the SJ Sport pictured above, what I wouldn't give for a NOS set of those Crossroads tires!


----------



## Chilegod (Dec 30, 2011)

*Sold it*

For the record I sold the Stumpjumper. A 94' Bridgestone MB1 came along and I couldn't resist. It's nice and light.



Chilegod said:


> Here's a pic.


----------



## Rock-o-holic (Oct 5, 2011)

To all the Specialized SJ experts -

I'm looking for original grips for my 82 Stumpjumper....Regrettably I don't have enough posts to start a thread or post pics so please bear with me...... I have an 84 High Sierra with original rubber grips. The 'profile' of the High Sierra grip appears the same as the SJ's pictured in this thread, however the High Sierra grip is not open on the end. Again, I wish I could post a pic of what I have.:madman:

So, I'm wondering if the grips I'm looking for are the same grips as the early Schwinn High Sierra/Sierra?? Would someone with an early SJ be willing to post a pic of their grips and bar plugs?

Thank you in advance.


----------

